# Gaming Notebook vs Gaming Desktop



## Zeto (26. April 2019)

Morgen zusammen, 

Kurz zu meiner Problematik:
Ich Pendel jedes Wochenende und zocke gerne mal unter der Woche nach Arbeit mal 1-2 Stunden. 
Und Samstags schon mal den halben bis ganzen Tag ähm Nacht. 
Ich habe einen Gaming Rechner der fürs Wochenende locker reicht. 
Der Rechner den ich unter der Woche verwende ist nicht mehr Spiele tauglich. Alter AMD a10 mit einer Gtx 460.
Nun überlege ich mir was sinnvoller wäre. 
Ein zusätzlichen Desktop Rechner für unter der Woche oder einen Gaming Laptop der beide Rechner gleich ersetzten kann. 
Budget wären ca. 1,5k-2k.
Gruß Daniel 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


----------



## manimani89 (26. April 2019)

ab 2000€ bekommt man eine 2080ti im rechner also die frage sollte beantwortet sein. bei gaming notebooks ist das größte problem die kühlung. die cpus werden immer heruntertakten was dann zu rucklern führt


----------



## Körschgen (26. April 2019)

Wie sieht dein aktueller PC aus?

Für das Geld könnte sogar ein zusätzlicher Spiele PC plus akzeptabler Laptop angeschafft werden.


----------



## Zeto (26. April 2019)

Ich habe einen Firmenlaptop, einen alten Laptop und Surface Pro. 
Da brauche ich nun wirklich keinen akzeptablen Laptop. 
Mir geht es mehr um die Frage wie gut ein Laptop für ca 2k ist. 
Ob man damit aktuelle Games und Games die sagen wir um 3 Jahren auf den Markt kommen problemlos zocken.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Körschgen (26. April 2019)

Ein Laptop heißt auch heute immer noch Kompromisse zu einem Desktop.

Besonders im Komfort -> laut und heiß wird es da!

Ich würde es mir nie freiwillig antuen, außer vllt für sehr simple Titel zwischendurch.


----------



## Zeto (26. April 2019)

Der Laptop muss auch kein Komfort bieten. 
Laut und heiß darf er sein. 
Für mich ist ein Gaming Laptop auch kein normaler Laptop. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fotoman (26. April 2019)

Da die Frage, was eine "Gaming Rechner der fürs Wochenende locker reicht. " für Dich ist, nicht beantwortet wurde, ist es verdammt schwer zu erraten, ob Dir sowas
CAPTIVA I48-320 Gaming Notebook mit Core™ i7, 16 GB RAM, 240 GB & GeForce RTX 2060 in Schwarz kaufen | SATURN
reichen könnte oder ob es doch eher sowas
Test Schenker XMG Ultra 17 (i9-9900K, GTX 1080, UHD) Clevo P775TM1-G Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests
sein soll. Da reicht dann mit 32 GB Ram (damit ANNO 1800 auch vernünftig läuft, siehe die anderen Gaming Laptops Threads der vergangenen TAGE, diese Zwitter, die m.M.n. außer einen Presslufthammer und im Winter die Heizung zu ersetzen nichts vernünftig können, sucht anscheinend gerade mal wieder jeder) dein Budget aber bei weitem nicht:
Schenker XMG ULTRA 17-E19csv ab €'*'3819 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Ob Du aber nun zu Hause einen i7-2600K oder einen i9-9900k stehen hast, weiss außer Dir hier keiner.

Wenn Du weisst, welche Leistung Du benötigst (Vergleiche der CPU und GPU-Leistung gibt es nicht nur auf Notebookcheck) geht man z.B. auf Geizhals auf die Suche nach Geräten, welche die Aussattung haben und liest dann wieder auf Notebookcheck Tests dazu. Dann wird nicht nur klar, was sowas kostet, sondern auch, wie laut und heiss die Geräte werden, was die Displays taugen und wieviel Gewicht man immer ins Auto wuchtet (Netzteil nicht vergessen, die wiegen manchmal nicht viel weniger wie Dein Surface Pro).

Da Dich der Krach anscheinend nicht stört, ist es kein großes Problem, sich einen Desktop mit i7-9700K, 32 GB Ram, 2080Ti und 1 TB SSD für 2000€ zsuammen zu stellen. Im Zweifel kann man noch an der CPU (AMD Ryzen 2700X) und der Grafikkarte etwas sparen und hat sogar noch Geld für einen Monitor übrig.

Den groben Gaming-Vergleich für ein 2000€ Gaming-Laptop sollte sich mit sowas hier durchführen lassen
Test HP Omen 17 (i7-8750H, GTX 1070) Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Der hat halt eine GTX 1070 und eine H-CPU.


----------



## Zeto (27. April 2019)

Würde so einer was taugen? 
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/schenker+xmg+neo+17+e19zmv+gaming

Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (27. April 2019)

Wenn du mit dem Auto pendelst würde vielleicht auch ein ITX-Cube mit Tragegriff gehen.


----------



## Körschgen (27. April 2019)

Zeto schrieb:


> Würde so einer was taugen?
> SCHENKER XMG NEO 17 - E19zmv Gaming bei notebooksbilliger.de
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk





Jetzt mal ernsthaft:

WOHER SOLLEN WIR DAS WISSEN?!

Denk doch Mal ein bisschen nach.

Wir kennen weder deinen jetzigen "völlig ausreichenden" PC, noch die Spiele die du spielst.


Also entweder rückst du endlich mal mit brauchbaren Infos raus oder kaufst dir den hier:
TrekStor SurfBook E11B-CO schwarz ab €' '179 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Der reicht für Minesweeper nämlich dicke...


----------



## Firehunter_93 (28. April 2019)

Taugen tut der aufjedenfall was und die nächsten 2-3 Jahre wird man mit dem auch problemlos zocken können. Problem ist, dass die Grafikkarte dann meistens am Ende ist und du die nicht aufrüsten kannst. Da du aber anscheinend immer nur zwischen 2 Orten pendelst, würde ich den zusätzlichen Desktop vorziehen. Du kriegst halt deutlich mehr Leistung für weniger Geld und kannst später auch noch aufrüsten. Und die aktuellen Gaming Notebooks werden schon wirklich sehr laut, das sollte man echt nicht unterschätzen. Ein 8750h kriegt man auch erst durch Untervolting vernünftig zum laufen, ansonsten rennt der schnell ins Templimit bzw. TDP Limit. Ein Gaming Laptop macht eig wirklich nur dann Sinn, wenn du immer an unterschiedlichen Orten zocken möchtest. Das ist aber ja nicht wirklich der Fall.


----------



## Zeto (28. April 2019)

Die Idee von dem ITX-Cube mit Tragegriff finde ich sehr gut.
Sodass ich mir ein solches System aufsetzen werde.
Notfalls kann ich den Rechner so auch einfach mal mit nehmen.
So kann man die Stunden mit Anno 1800 auch woanders verbringen.
Der Cube hält die Gesamtkosten auch etwas geringer, als ein Gaming Notebook.

Meine alte Grafikkarte R9 390 8GB behalte ich sonst kommt fast alles neu.

Das wären die zusätzlichen Komponenten.
I9-9900K
Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus 500GB, M.2
G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000
Gigabyte Z390 I Aorus Pro WIFI
BitFenix Prodigy schwarz, Mini-ITX
Thermalright Macho 90

Ich denke das sollte, dann soweit passen.
Ihr könnt ja mal eure Meinung dazu äußern.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (30. April 2019)

Ich finde, die Modelle mit einer RTX 2070 haben aktuell das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis um die 2K bzw. sogar leicht darunter. Wenn, dann würde ich mich nach so einem umschauen.


----------



## k1ck4ss (7. Juni 2019)

Aus einem verwandten Grund will mein ASUS ROX STRIX GL502VS verkaufen und einen (ITX)-Desktop hinstellen. Ich nutze den Laptop nur stationär und vermutlich bin ich ganz ohne Gaming-Equipment besser dran


----------



## Sheridan579 (4. August 2019)

Zeto schrieb:


> Meine alte Grafikkarte R9 390 8GB behalte ich sonst kommt fast alles neu.
> 
> Das wären die zusätzlichen Komponenten.
> I9-9900K
> ...



Der Prozessor ist viel zu überdimensioniert (teuer) für einen Spiele PC. Erst recht mit der gammligen Graka. 32 GB RAM brauchts zum zocken auch nicht. Kann noch deutlich gespart werden an dem System.


----------

